# [Juegos]Configurar pcsx2 (Abierto)

## Eleazar Anzola

Hola a to2,

Ultimamente he abandonado un poco los deberes de Gentoo, pero he vuelto despues de unas largas vacaciones, con más animo y ganas de solventar los detallitos que no terminan nunca de jorobar y que no me dejaran dormir hasta que logre erradicarlos de mi Gentoo.

Entre los que tengo pendientes está el pcsx2 que como saben es un emulador de Play Station 2, y que no se donde monta pos PAD ó como hacer que los reconozca.

El problema rádica en que al iniciar me arroja un error que dice textualmente *Quote:*   

> Could Not Load PAD1 Plugin '/home/usuario/.pcsx2/Plugins/':home/usuario/.pcsx2/Plugins; cannot read file data: Is a directory

  Le doy la ruta completa y aun nada.

un ls me arroja en ese directorio 

```
~/.pcsx2/Plugins $ ls

libCDVDlinuz-0.3.so  libGSsoft-0.9.so   libSPU2null-04.so

libDEV9null-0.3.so   libPADxwin-0.9.so  libUSBnull-04.so
```

 por lo que no se que es lo que pide.

Si alguien puede darme luces lo agradecere eternamente

----------

## quelcom

¿Probastes lo que se comenta en este enlace?

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Gracias pero ya lo habia encontrado, ahora me salta uno que dice  *Quote:*   

> Could Not Load CDVD Plugin '/home/usuario/.pcsx2/Plugins/':home/usuario/.pcsx2/Plugins; cannot read file data: Is a directory

 

Gracias

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

Ya he logrado que todos los Plugins funcionen bien, pero ahora me salta una duda, ¿como hago para montar una imagen iso de un juego de ps2?.

Es que no logro hacer que se monte con un vulgar 

```
mount -o loop miiso.iso /mnt/cdrom
```

 tengo entendido que el formato no es correcto segun el mensaje de la consola que arroja esto 

```
ioctl: LOOP_CLR_FD: Dispositivo o recurso ocupado

mount: debe especificar el tipo de sistema de ficheros
```

 y si le coloco iso9660

```
mount -o loop -t iso9660 miiso.iso /mnt/cdrom
```

 el error es 

```
mount: could not find any free loop device
```

¿Alguien sabe como se puede montar?

----------

## pacho2

Supongo que habrás ejecutado "df" ara estar seguro de que no tienes nada más montado usando el "loop".

Saludos

----------

## Eleazar Anzola

es correcto el loop esta libre, pero aparentemente el rpoblema es el tipo de archivo .iso que no lo reconoce como un iso9660 ¿Que tipo de sistema de archivo usa el PS2?

----------

## alexlm78

Ya que hablamos del PCSX2, alguno lo ha levazntado en AMD64, como va? y como diablos lo desemasacro por el packages.mask, no lo encuentro.

Inlcuso lo agrege al /etc/portage/package.unmask y nada, alguna idea.

Saluditos.

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> Ya que hablamos del PCSX2, alguno lo ha levazntado en AMD64, como va?

 

no lo sé, no he probao, pero viendo como funcionan los demás emuladores, creo que te vas a quedar con las ganas ...

 *Quote:*   

> Inlcuso lo agrege al /etc/portage/package.unmask y nada, alguna idea. 

 

repasa el manual, package.keywords  :Wink: 

saluetes

----------

## alexlm78

 *gringo wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   Inlcuso lo agrege al /etc/portage/package.unmask y nada, alguna idea.  
> 
> repasa el manual, package.keywords 
> ...

 

De hecho esta enmaskarado por dos, amd64 keyword y packages.mask, el primero ya se lo habia quitado pero el segundo, no me sale, ya lei el manual qpeo lo que dice es que hay q agregarlo en packages.unmask, lo haog y no lo hace.

alguna idea???

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

 *Quote:*   

> no lo sé, no he probao, pero viendo como funcionan los demás emuladores, creo que te vas a quedar con las ganas ...

 

¿a qué emuladores de refieres?  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> Inlcuso lo agrege al /etc/portage/package.unmask y nada, alguna idea. 

 

En cuanto a lo del unmask sólo decirte que yo tuve un problema parecido con el wine, que se solucionó emergiendo la versión en concreto que deseaba (emerge -av =wine-0.9.6) en este caso el problema era que, por numeración, la versión de wine 20050401 la consideraba posterior a la 0.9.6, lo cual no es cierto.

Saludos

----------

## gringo

 *Quote:*   

> ¿a qué emuladores de refieres?

 

probé con dos para snes hace tiempo ( no recuerdo los nombres) y ninguno funcionaba en amd64. Solo sé que muchos disponibles para x86 no funcionarán debidamente en amd64, cuestión de esperar a que alguien se anima a portar todo el asm.

Tampoco me quita el sueño  :Wink: 

 *Quote:*   

> alguna idea??? 

 

tienes que añadirlo tb. a package.keywords

saluetes

----------

## alexlm78

 *gringo wrote:*   

> tienes que añadirlo tb. a package.keywords

 

El problema no es con keywords, ese ya esta solucionado, el problema es con mask, no logro quitar el mask por package.mask, ya lo agrege al package.unmask y nada, no se que mas hacer, se me ocurre quitarlo de packaages.mask pero no esta.

Ideas, ?????

Saluditos.

----------

## pacho2

 *gringo wrote:*   

>  *Quote:*   ¿a qué emuladores de refieres? 
> 
> probé con dos para snes hace tiempo ( no recuerdo los nombres) y ninguno funcionaba en amd64. Solo sé que muchos disponibles para x86 no funcionarán debidamente en amd64, cuestión de esperar a que alguien se anima a portar todo el asm.
> 
> Tampoco me quita el sueño 
> ...

 

Yo sólo he probado, aunque con éxito, el wine y el crossover

Saludos  :Smile: 

----------

## Antares-1

A pesar de que puedas emerger PCSX2 correctamente y configurar los plugins... PCSX2 te va a funcionar muy lento incluso con el hard mas potente del mercado por como la filosofia en la cual esta programado el emulador.

El emulador emula el Hard de PS2, no los juegos... es cierto que muchisimos juegos corren con las versiones 0.9 Beta... pero desde que Linuzappz abandono el equipo de devs de PCSX2 por falta de tiempo, ya ni se preocupan en crear y adaptar los CVS para compilarlos con GW32 en Linux.

Lo codifican para MINGW32 (Que ni siquiera anda) para VisualStudio y nada mas.

Igualmente, todavia no hay un plugin para PCSX2 que use la API "OpenGL", solamente esta GSdx9 para Direct3D. Existio un plugin llamado "GSMax" que parece que lo van a largar con la nueva versión 0.9... y va a tener soporte para OGL y D3D, pero por sobre todo va a ser muy rapido.

Para Windows existe un plugin llamado "SSSPSX Pad Plugin" programado por Nagisa que anda muy muy bien y tiene soporte para PADs USB, Los Sticks Analogos y encima Force Feedback.

Igualmente les digo... y lamento tener que tirarles la ilusion a la mierda... lo mejor es comprarse una PS2. Hasta que no salga otro emulador con una filosofia distinta a Emular el Hard y no "X" juego en concreto...

Tube preguntas de mucha gente quieriendo compilar plugins para soporte USB y Dev9... y los vagos quedaron ultra verdes desde que se fue Linuzappz.

En lo que pueda ayudar y este a mi alcanze, te tiro una mano.

Saludos.Last edited by Antares-1 on Mon May 12, 2008 10:04 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## psm1984

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Emular el Hard y no "X" juego en concreto...

 

¿Y como se emula un juego en concreto de otra arquitectura?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## alexlm78

 *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   

> Si queres pasate por el foro nuestro de PCSX2. www.pcsx2hispano.cjb.net.
> 
> En lo que pueda ayudar y este a mi alcanze, te tiro una mano.
> 
> Saludos.

 

Muchas gracias compañero, de hecho tengo un PS2, pero ando buscnado como sacarle provecho a mi AMD64 3200+

en fin voy a ver que mas hago

Salusitos.

----------

## Lord__Astaroth

 *psm1984 wrote:*   

>  *Nekki-Basara wrote:*   Emular el Hard y no "X" juego en concreto... 
> 
> ¿Y como se emula un juego en concreto de otra arquitectura?  

 

Hay muchas formas de emular... como la ingeniería inversa, ver los algoritmos que utiliza esa arquitectura y adaptarlos para la tuya, engañar al juego haciendole crer que tu pc es una ps2... etc etc.

Tienes muchisima mas información en google... y se han escrito articulos hasta la saciedad en revistas de internet, revistas underground y en pc mania

Un saludo

----------

## psm1984

 *Lord__Astaroth wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Hay muchas formas de emular... como la ingeniería inversa, ver los algoritmos que utiliza esa arquitectura y adaptarlos para la tuya, engañar al juego haciendole crer que tu pc es una ps2... etc etc.
> 
> Tienes muchisima mas información en google... y se han escrito articulos hasta la saciedad en revistas de internet, revistas underground y en pc mania
> ...

 

La ingeniería inversa es una técnica para obtener información interna de una caja negra, no es una forma de emular.

Una arquitectura, más que algoritmos, son un juego de instrucciones, modos, direccionamientos, acceso a periféricos...

Y lo de engañar al juego... es ejecutarlo en una máquina virtual, que es lo mismo.

Saludos.

PD: más bien era una pregunta retórica   :Wink: .

----------

